
Show HN: Instoo – Safe and effective Chrome Extension for Instagram automation - GPUboy
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/instoo-social-automation/ncmgopomkpfhceppdgdllmieddphieba/
======
GPUboy
I'd appreciate any feedback: Just launched last month. Built based on feedback
from a previous cloud instagram automation service. Growing constantly and
profitable thanks to the in-app upgrade to premium and referrals. Doesn't need
your password like other cloud-based services. Constantly iterating based on
user feedback, and our users love it.

